# Lesion excision measurement



## Love Coding! (May 12, 2008)

Basal cell carcinoma on the left shoulder.  Shave biopsy was done on the lesion.  This was followed by curettage and electrodesiccation times three of the lesion with final diameter of 1.1 cm.

My question do you code the measurement of the lesion before removal or can I code 1.1 cm after excision?  This would be the measurement before sending it to path.

Thank you!


dscoder74


----------



## Susan (May 12, 2008)

Per CPT Guidelines - Code lesion removal with the lesion plus the smallest of margins needed for complete excision.  You can find that in your CPT book under both Benign and Malignant Lesions.


----------

